# Depression



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

As we are coming to the end of tx, me and DH are exploring other options and adoption is one of them.

I am worried because I have suffered from depression which has not been helped by tx but I have managed to live a normal life anyway. Would we be turned down because of this?

I have had therapy before and throughout this journey.

Please give any advice you can!


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Hiya. I asked this same question last year as my DH takes medication for anxiety and has had CBT therapy before.  It has not stopped us at all.  They were impressed with him having CBT therapy and will want to know how you would cope if it returned and how you would recognise it. So I would just be honest with them and I doubt it will be a problem.  Good luck x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Hopefull37

Depression shouldn't stop you at all from adopting.  As long as you are honest and open with your Social Worker there shouldn't be any problems.  My DP was off work for 6 months during the home visits due to depression but because they could see he was doing something about it by seeing a qualified therapist and going to the doctors once a month for monitoring they were fine.  They have suggested that when we are matched he books a few appointments and keeps on top of things because it is normal for couples to go through a very difficult time once the child comes to live with you.  

I also suffered Post Natal Depression when my daughter was born.

I think if you have been though things in life you have more empathy for a child going through difficult times so it just adds to your experience of being an adoptive parent.

Good luck.
Louise
x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

My DH suffered from depression before we were together - we were approved no problem! In fact I think they see it as strong point that you have come through it - if you can show that you can recognise when you start feeling like that and how you cope with it - having a few different ways of dealing with stress or anything that triggers it is really good to show  (my DH does meditation, runs, walks the dog etc.) 

Good luck x


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Kimmieb, Loopylou41 & Cassie007!

Your stories have really helped put my mind at ease because I am on top of my depression and always recognise when i might need support. I am already considering counselling before we can registering to adopt as I hear its 6 months after tx and it would be a good thing to help us move on.

 to u all!xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We had counselling befor we applied following ivf and loss of my dad etc and they saw this as a positive.  We were open and honest about it and never been an issue.

Best of luck lovely xx


----------



## Hopefull 37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Forgetmenot! I am so apprehensive about the future but your story has helped. That end of IVF doesn't mean the end.xxx


----------

